# Forcing myself to cut back on TC



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, at the risk of sounding like another of those dramatic farewell threads, I wanted to bid everyone a fond adieu for now. 

To keep myself more focused on a return to illustration as a career, or at least as an avocation, I have started a blog, a public art diary at the urging of my friends. The idea is if I make my struggles public it might be a way to keep me in line, keep me focused on creativity instead of just slobbing out in front of the computer. That way I am not entirely abandoning my precious internet time, but making it more useful for me.

In order to do this, I must cut back on other activities, this forum being one. That will not be easy for me. I'll reward myself with checking back once in a while for interesting reading, but I'll try to make myself refrain from responding so much. (What -- was that a sigh of relief I heard?) Indeed I have already cut back quite a bit. I do love participating but it takes sooo much time!

I am grateful for this engaging venue, its members, moderators, and Magle International Music for the years of sheer joy and stimulation they have provided. You folks are all amazing.

Ad astra and cheerio!

:tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for being such a good member over the years and I hope we can expect more in the future.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Weston said:


> . . .
> I am grateful for this engaging venue, its members, moderators, and Magle International Music for the years of sheer joy and stimulation they have provided. You folks are all amazing.


Thank you so kindly for those words ... it means a lot to the staff. We will greatly miss your presence here as a well respected and longtime member. We look forward to your visits and eventual return 'to the flock'.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, _Weston_, you are one of the 'nice guys' here. We need that leavening, so post once-in-awhile.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Auf Wiedersehen, mein Freund!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

All my favorite members are disappearing :'( It's like I'm living in the Soviet Union.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a pity. I'm sorry to see you go.

Best of luck!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

We will miss you. Good luck in your endeavors in illustration.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Good luck with your career!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Good luck for your future endeavours.

I remember when I came to this forum, you were one guy who had interesting things to say about Beethoven. I have really gotten into his music more deeply, and I think your views on him rubbed off on me in some ways. You have positive attitude to talk about things you like and share them, not negative attitude like some here which I won't go into. You're trying to curtail your time on this forum, while I'm trying to curtail my rants :lol:.

Anyhow, I can understand to get into other things in life, and it's good in a way that you're developing another passion.

Bye for now from the sunny south...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Weston, Let me just add my voice to those of my fellow members in expressing that your presence on these boards will be sorely missed. As a "newbie" to both classical music and this wonderful Forum, I have always found your comments and observations to be well considered and never patronising, especially to ignoramuses such as myself. You have always made your points in a positive, supportive and non-sneering way. THANK YOU!
Please come back ASAP, as I'll miss you very much {it's already started}.
Peace and may you have much good luck in future with your new endeavors!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck with your blog. I'd be glad to read it if you'd post the adress. Hope you stay in touch with the forum.


----------

